# Info par produktiem >  Ar ko var aizstaat sho detalu?

## andryha1

izdega atteelaa redzamaa detala kopaa ar diozu tiltu un droshinaataaju ...  :: 
visu atradu , bet sho detalu nevaru atrast...  :: 
kaads shai detaljai in nominaals un ar ko vinju var aizstaat?

----------


## andryha1

cik tam NTC termistoram(ja es pareizi sapratu) ir pretestiiba?

----------


## andryha1

uz vina markejums ko var saskatiit-NTC5D

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

To detaļu var aizstāt ar vadiņu!  ::  Nesaprotu vispār tā termistora jēgu tajā vietā.. :/
Beefs

----------


## osscar

nu parasti jau laikam barokļos liek jamo lai būtu "soft" start - tipa lai nebliež drožinātāju arā...šeit gan strāvas nav baigi lielās liekas, - bet tāpat pīķis jau ir ieslēdzot..

----------


## osscar

parasti termistori neizbeidzas tik bieži - viņiem normāla darba temperatūra ap 200 grādi bezmaz  ::   ::

----------


## korium

Ar vadiņu gan nevajag... Tā detaļa ierobežo starta strāvu.
Darbojas tā, ka sākotnēji tam ir liela pretestība, bet uzkarstot pretestība ievērojami samazinās. Rezultātā var ierobežot palaišanas strāvu, kas visticamāk ir paliela dēļ kondensatora aiz diožu tilta.
Parasti termistoriem uzdod pretestību un max strāvu.
Gan jau ka tev tur ir kādu 5omu termistors un strāva varētu būt tāda pati kā drošinātājam.

----------


## andryha1

Palsies visiem par izsmeljoshaam atbildeem  :: 

atradu taadu citaa baroklii, izlodeeju un nomainiiju, viss straadaa  ::

----------


## juris90

> Palsies visiem par izsmeljoshaam atbildeem 
> 
> atradu taadu citaa baroklii, izlodeeju un nomainiiju, viss straadaa


 un kadi uzraksti tur bij?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tātad izraujot strādājošu un fiksi spraužot atpakaļ, vai arī noraustoties elektrībai, ir risks, ka kaut kas nodeg (sadeg tā pretestība?)
Beefs

----------


## mehanikis

man šie te dega pie mirgošanas un zibensspērieniem

----------

